# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Montipora >  Montipora capricornis

## Julio Macieira

*

*_Montipora capricornis_

----------


## Ricardo Santos

*Cor:* Verde; Laranja; Roxo; Castanho

*Dieta:* Fotosintético e Planctívoro

*Agressividade:* (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 1/2

*Dificuldade:* 1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 3

*Iluminação:* (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3

*Corrente:* (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 3

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Mais uma foto  :SbSourire2:

----------

